# Fully vaccinated Mayfield Heights man hospitalized with COVID-19



## Becky1951 (May 19, 2021)

MAYFIELD HEIGHTS, Ohio — Brendon Hrepic says he is still shocked that COVID-19 caught up with him when News 5 Cleveland spoke with him via Zoom from his hospital bed.

“The doctor that I saw at the ER was like ‘you are literally the worse case that I’ve ever seen post-vaccination,’” said Hrepic.

The 31-year-old essential worker from Mayfield Heights said he did everything right throughout the pandemic, from social distancing to masking up.

According to the vaccination card he shared with News 5 Cleveland, Hrepic has been fully vaccinated since April 19. But the man said last Wednesday his health began to take a turn.

“I had this recurring cough, I couldn't smell or taste anything. I was thinking it was pretty unrealistic because I’m already vaccinated,” said Hrepic. “To be safe, I went to CVS and got a rapid test there and it came back positive.”

Hrepic said he is battling some drastic symptoms in the hospital right now and it’s still unclear how he caught the virus.

Dr. Claudia Hoyen with University Hospitals said breakthrough cases like Hrepic’s are rare but not surprising.

“Even if you’ve had two vaccines, you may be one of those five in 100 people who didn’t respond to it,” said Hoyen.

As Ohio prepares to ease restrictions on things like masks and capacity limits, Hoyen said we all need to proceed with caution and mask up if you’re not vaccinated.

“We can’t go around wearing a sign saying what medical conditions we have or that my vaccines works 95 percent,” said Hoyen. “So it’s going to be important moving forward that we all respect each other.”

Hrepic though believes it’s too soon to begin lifting coronavirus health orders in Ohio.

“I think that might be a little premature,” said Hrepic.

https://www.news5cleveland.com/news...yfield-heights-man-hospitalized-with-covid-19


----------



## win231 (May 19, 2021)

I'd be considering the possibility that he contracted Covid _from _the vaccine, rather than _despite _it.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 20, 2021)

Maybe he got one of the vaccines that only had saline. I think some were from Kroger and some from Walgreens. There might be others. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...nts-given-empty-covid-19-vaccine-shots.58302/


----------



## IrisSenior (May 20, 2021)

I would think in some cases that it is still possible for a small fraction to still get covid. It would still protect the many and IMHO vaccination is better than nothing.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 20, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> I would think in some cases that it is still possible for a small fraction to still get covid. It would still protect the many and IMHO vaccination is better than nothing.


I agree.


----------



## Don M. (May 20, 2021)

None of these vaccines are 100% effective....but if they cut the risk substantially, they are worth it....IMO.  Everyone's body is different, and some can have a negative reaction, but if the vast majority can be made safe, that's the important thing.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

Too many unknowns, imo, to conclude why or how he got it.

He might have contracted it before the full time period to wait to be protected, or by making one small mistake with something as contagious as this, especially while working in that immersive environment, adds risk,
plus of course, it's not 100%, and we don't know if he'd be alive if he hadn't had the shot, either. It might have been an even worse case, if he'd had no antibodies. Not known, imo.

I'm not forming conclusion about his or any individual case, just adding the variables.
We each make our own decision about risk vs benefits.


----------



## Buckeye (May 20, 2021)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery for Mr Hrepic.


----------

